# How I look right now



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Here is me coming to the end of my first proper bulk, feel like I look alright, maybe holding a bit too much fat and water, but after a cut I think these problems will be gone.

Upper shot










Lower shot










I estimate my bodyfat to be around 18-20 mark, which I'm ok with.

Any thoughts? Maybe bulk a little more or maintain then go into a cut?

Around 15.7 stone mark right now, Traps are coming along at least


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

What are your long term goals?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looking quite big mate. good point to get ripped


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> What are your long term goals?


First goal is to get to about 15 stone with pretty low bodyfat, but I feel pretty fat now so I think it's time to cut maybe. Not sure, I know full well this could take a few years, since 16-17 stone 5-8% is stage ready, I never plan to compete unless I look THAT good I feel I can, doubt I ever will though.

- - - Updated - - -



Sambuca said:


> looking quite big mate. good point to get ripped


Yeah but I won't cut off cycle, so no matter what I'll have to maintain for a couple months since I am coming to the end of one!

I have gained 18 kilos this cycle which is pretty unheard of, so I'm pretty happy with how I look, I thought with that much gain I would look obese haha


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ripebear said:


> First goal is to get to about 15 stone with pretty low bodyfat, but I feel pretty fat now so I think it's time to cut maybe. Not sure


Going on your above weight and bf estimate, you'd be just over 14st atm if cut down to 12%bf (presuming you didn't lose any muscle at all).


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Going on your above weight and bf estimate, you'd be just over 14st atm if cut down to 12%bf (presuming you didn't loose any muscle at all).


Would probably look pretty good with those stats to be fair, fairly big still I would reckon.

I plan to cut on a cycle and eat 250-300g of protein a day so hopefully minimal muscle loss.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

how tall are you mate, any before pics?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ripebear said:


> Would probably look pretty good with those stats to be fair, fairly big still I would reckon.
> 
> I plan to cut on a cycle and eat 250-300g of protein a day so hopefully minimal muscle loss.


Defo. Yeah, If you cut on cycle you should be fine I'd imagine as long as you don't go at it to drastically.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Looking really good, I want the muscular/bulky build.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

TG123 said:


> how tall are you mate, any before pics?


Before when I was about 82KG, right before I started cycle about 6-7 weeks ago:

Isn't same position same lighting, but you can see I've put on a silly amount of mass in a short time.










Feel like I look much better now than then, way too skinny and cut natty, probably lost a good amount of muscle, chest has come leaps and bounds.

5 Foot 10 bud.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Defo. Yeah, If you cut on cycle you should be fine I'd imagine as long as you don't go at it to drastically.


I don't want to be like 10 stone 6% bodyfat, no wayyy haha! I want to be big as fuark but still pretty cut.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Looking good, what was the cycle and what was your diet like?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Fack 6-7 weeks! Don't normally ask this, as it sounds like I'm attributing all the gains to the gear... but what was the cycle?


----------



## newborn (Nov 29, 2011)

18 kilos in 7 weeks holllyyy shiitttttt, can I ask what you were running and how long you have been training for?


----------



## Zlickness (Aug 12, 2012)

Really impressive before and after. Looking really good.  Keep bulking lean. U do not look fat at all. Keep up with the good work champ.

- - - Updated - - -

I like to know ur cycle and diet plan aswell. If u like to share it with us


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

You look HOT in both pics!!! Lol.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ripebear said:


> Before when I was about 82KG, right before I started cycle about 6-7 weeks ago:
> 
> Isn't same position same lighting, but you can see I've put on a silly amount of mass in a short time.
> 
> ...


fcuk! you lumped right up, nice one

and in such short period of time too

definently time to cut though imo mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jesus Christ 7 weeks you gained 18kg! i'd be happy with gaining that in a year!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Lou Lou said:


> You look HOT in both pics!!! Lol.


Nice to see a bit of leching from females on here for once lol :thumb:


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thats amazing results in such a short cycle!!!

Hope you post up your cycle,diet and training routine.

Seriously tho, well done!!


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Ok here is how it went folks, better be quick as I have some pork chops in grill haha:

I started cutting, and went with Anavar only cycle, I felt like **** running 100mg ED so I dropped to 50, after about 3-4 weeks I decided to run prop as well (Messy but gains are gains)

So Basically I went:

Week 1-3 Anavar 100mg ED

Week 3-7 Anavar 50MG ED

Week 5-10 Test prop 100MG EOD

Gains have seriously slowed since I stopped the Anavar, so maybe I react insanely to it? I don't know, I'm struggling to put more cals away so might stop here, I have enough test for another 3-4 weeks:

Diet, 3 shakes a day, 100g oats, 2 scoops whey, sometimes TBSP olive oil, depends if i feel i havent got fats in. One in AM when I wake, one post workout, one at PM before I sleep.

Afternoon, I try to cook some chicken, have with rice and a home made protein bar, while working sometimes I would grab a couple egg mayo sandwhiches instead to make up for it.

Dinner my dad always makes a good sourcr protein, fish, pork chops, chicken, carbs - rice, potatoes, sometimes chips, and veg

At night I eat sometimes scrambled eggs on toast, sometimes a snack like sweets or crisps, or a home made sandwhich

Very simple, so I think if I nail a diet down I can maybe get a solid physique in a few years. Diet is mix of counting calories and keeping strict and also snacking and eating crap, working well except belly BLOAT!

It's techinally a dirty bulk but I'm getting an idea of what I'm intaking, snack on peanuts, crisps, peanut butter and things.

Training, here is where I enjoy 

My training partner works during week so we do something like this:

Tuesday: Biceps + Traps (Traps coming along amazing)

Wednesday: Triceps and Shoulders

Thursday: Rest

Friday: Legs, High rep high volume, 20 rep squats

Saturday: Chest + light tricep work Heavy Incline, Decline and Flat

Sunday: Back Deadlifts, Traps, light bicep work

With making such silly gains in 6 weeks I might consider running shorter cycles, recovering quicker. Can maybe make some good gains year round, I have to figure out if it was the anavar or test I reacted to, I know a mix of both but I'm not really gaining anymore.

I have a feeling I just bounce up to whatever weight according to calories I'm eating.

Eat 7k for 4 weeks go up to 120kg? haha joking

EDIT: Training seriously about 1 year.


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Nice to see a bit of leching from females on here for once lol :thumb:


I couldn't help myself...blush lol


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Lou Lou said:


> I couldn't help myself...blush lol


Well safe to say by looking at your pics you have an incredible physique and fantastic balance and strength!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Youve done well mate ! Some nice gains i didnt expect your course to look like that was thinking more along the lines of dbol test and tren ..


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

bens1991 said:


> Youve done well mate ! Some nice gains i didnt expect your course to look like that was thinking more along the lines of dbol test and tren ..


It was a mess I know, but I had PCT sorted as soon as I started test, Adex, HCG and Nolva for afterwards.

Just goes to show, with a solid beast cycle, sorted from the beginning, I could make some unreal gains on the big Tren along with some serious bulking stuff and a strict diet I think I could make good lean gains, I'm basically eating everything including sweets crisps chocolate and barely gaining any fat around my muscles, just a bloated belly which dissapears as soon as I lower carbs!

Plus I wouldn't touch Tren first cycle anyway, maybe onerip for cut and even then I might leave tren for a few years yet.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I would carry on bulking. Winter is coming and nobody likes to cut over winter. If you cut now you'll end up one of many 13 stone odd guys with abs. Bulk over Christmas and then cut and you'll be 15 stone with abs and stand out from the crowd.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Mingster said:


> I would carry on bulking. Winter is coming and nobody likes to cut over winter. If you cut now you'll end up one of many 13 stone odd guys with abs. Bulk over Christmas and then cut and you'll be 15 stone with abs and stand out from the crowd.


Yeah my problem is my cycle is just coming to an end, bulking natty from here on out is going to be a struggle I think, but I can get back on cycle in a couple months anyway, maybe do a lean bulk as best as I can

Exactly like you said, I want to be 15 stone ripped, none of your dudes that are 10 stone shredded hahahaa


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

But yhh mate carry on bulking maybe use a long ester as well as the test p like test e up untill xmas then cut im the new year


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm with Mingster. Keep it up mate


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice results mate


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking decent mate.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Updating with a leg shot, be sure I'm not one of these idiots who only train upper body


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Dude that is crazy sure your test prop wasnt slin  lol i joke but dam that is crazy hope u keep most of it bro  good luck you going to do a comp at some stage if you already havent??


----------



## boon808 (Jun 23, 2012)

Good Effort!!


----------



## newborn (Nov 29, 2011)

18 kilos from anavar and test p thats crazzzyyy

You say its was mainly the var!??! you sure it wasnt accidentally anadrol lol, might have to try anavar then haha


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Barman said:


> Dude that is crazy sure your test prop wasnt slin  lol i joke but dam that is crazy hope u keep most of it bro  good luck you going to do a comp at some stage if you already havent??


Haven't even considered a competition, maybe a few years down the line but I have no idea how I will look then, can only get better though eh!

- - - Updated - - -



newborn said:


> 18 kilos from anavar and test p thats crazzzyyy
> 
> You say its was mainly the var!??! you sure it wasnt accidentally anadrol lol, might have to try anavar then haha


Haha was definitely var buddy! Little yellow 50 mg's


----------



## newborn (Nov 29, 2011)

is this your first cycle? also what do you reckon your daily cal intake is?


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

well bud that is true was this your first cycle??


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

newborn said:


> is this your first cycle? also what do you reckon your daily cal intake is?


First cycle yeah. I made a lot of posts about Anavar only, and asking for advice about my first cycle on the steroids section. Been here since the beginning.

4-4.5k right now, stalling bad at 97/98kg though, If i had more money and more desire to eat I think I could have got to 105.

Just bought 5kg of chicken breast, so last attempt at gaining haha


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Well hope you get to keep most of it mate. how many kcals you getting in atm?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

oooo looking very good!!


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I would carry on bulking. Winter is coming and nobody likes to cut over winter. If you cut now you'll end up one of many 13 stone odd guys with abs. Bulk over Christmas and then cut and you'll be 15 stone with abs and stand out from the crowd.


I'd second that with gains like that u could be looking out of this world next summer with a solid diet and another course under your belt


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

majormuscle said:


> I'd second that with gains like that u could be looking out of this world next summer with a solid diet and another course under your belt


Yeah this is true. I wish I got to 16 stone but I'm struggling to eat over 5k calories. Plan to go on Holiday next summer anyway so a solid idea 

I could get into a serious bulking course, but I'll be a really high bodyfat after, only thing I'm scared of, been like 25% bodyfat


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking big mate.....u look like the cvnt off the goonies tho


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> looking big mate.....u look like the cvnt off the goonies tho


Link me a picture never seen it before haha

I'm just finished a hefty gym sesh there so looking bewildered and shattered lol. Not a good look


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Ripebear said:


> Link me a picture never seen it before haha


 mg:

Oh man you missing out! One of my favourite films growing up!


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

cub said:


> mg:
> 
> Oh man you missing out! One of my favourite films growing up!


From the sound of the title I hope I don't look like one of them lol...


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

Ripebear said:


> Yeah this is true. I wish I got to 16 stone but I'm struggling to eat over 5k calories. Plan to go on Holiday next summer anyway so a solid idea
> 
> I could get into a serious bulking course, but I'll be a really high bodyfat after, only thing I'm scared of, been like 25% bodyfat


16 stone will come but seriously 18 kg is fantastic you should be very happy and as you pack on more muscle you will burn more calories so u may find your bf doesn't go too much higher


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

majormuscle said:


> 16 stone will come but seriously 18 kg is fantastic you should be very happy and as you pack on more muscle you will burn more calories so u may find your bf doesn't go too much higher


Maybe bulk until next year then, I'll maintain a few months after I stop prop, then continue to bulk for another cycle then cut next summer, look good 

I'll have to keep diet very clean if I continue to bulk which may be difficult, but I'll maybe do some cardio this time round.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

a hate people like YOU !! :whistling:

if a buckled 7k calories a day coming from a mix of clean and dirty ad still end up like Yokozuna !!!! i must have terrible genetics ha ha

all in all tho some cracking gains there mate i cant get my traps up 

i would try and maintain a bulk but a nice clean one i think you would slowly recomp then and have a cracking physique. but wt do i know ha ha


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking hulked out mate


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> a hate people like YOU !! :whistling:
> 
> if a buckled 7k calories a day coming from a mix of clean and dirty ad still end up like Yokozuna !!!! i must have terrible genetics ha ha
> 
> ...


I do my traps seperate from Deadlift, I deadlift on a sunday and do Traps on Tuesday, usually Heavy shrugs pyramid up, some upright rows and some haney shrugs. That's all


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

Jesus how responsive are you to aas.

You could be something special with effort and patience.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lookin good bro. welldone


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Jesus how responsive are you to aas.
> 
> You could be something special with effort and patience.


Sometimes I wish I started younger mate. If I started lifting at 14-15 I would have probably been stage ready by now or in a few years.

Bit old to start now though, coming up 24!

Thanks for all the comments, means a lot especially when people only complain usually about how "bloated your face looks" or "your belly sticks out a bit"

Instead of complimenting the fact I look bigger and more muscular haha!

If I continue to react to AAS the way I did this cycle, maybe I can catch up on a few years work lol


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> looking big mate.....u look like the cvnt off the goonies tho


Flol, bit harsh?






Thats mental mate, post the before/after pics side by side!

+1 with what Mingster said, carry on! Just eat cleaner!


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

Definitely not too old to start now pal your still young


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

majormuscle said:


> Definitely not too old to start now pal your still young


See where the next few years take me then, be keeping updated on UKM that's for sure


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Really good gains.

I would clean diet up and continue bulking...


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ripebear said:


> First goal is to get to about 15 stone with pretty low bodyfat, but I feel pretty fat now so I think it's time to cut maybe. Not sure, I know full well this could take a few years, since 16-17 stone 5-8% is stage ready, I never plan to compete unless I look THAT good I feel I can, doubt I ever will though.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Youve got good shape, but you probably went overboard on cals IMO... countinue lean bulking, just cut cals by maybe 200-300, you should still be able to see abdominal muscles whilst bulking... people say 'arrr but if you can see your abs, you aint growing' well thats broscience bollox. all you need is a calorie surplus upto 500 MAX id say in order to gain muscle.. im not talking gaining muscle and fat.. whats the point, yeah you'll look bigger and weigh more, but that doesnt mean youve put on any more muscle, youve just put on extra fat.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

-talking from natural experience, not assisted, still dont know if its any different.. either way, cut back some cals mate, youll look even better:thumbup1:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Fantastic gains, massive differance between between the pictures, esp considering the time gap, as above I'd try to clean it up a bit and carry on with the bulking...


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> -talking from natural experience, not assisted, still dont know if its any different.. either way, cut back some cals mate, youll look even better:thumbup1:


Problem is I'm not gaining weight on this amount of calories, about 4.5k, so if I drop and clean up diet I'll most likely maintain, maybe even lose weight since I'll be coming off AAS shortly?

You clearly know what you're talking about since you look pretty good in your DP, what you weigh there just out of curiosity?

Pork chops ready, time to munch down


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ripebear said:


> Problem is I'm not gaining weight on this amount of calories, about 4.5k, so if I drop and clean up diet I'll most likely maintain, maybe even lose weight since I'll be coming off AAS shortly?
> 
> You clearly know what you're talking about since you look pretty good in your DP, what you weigh there just out of curiosity?
> 
> Pork chops ready, time to munch down


I think cals for assisted is different..everyones different too, Id cut down abit more, the lower your body fat the better youll look, but ofcourse it depends on how you feel and your goals!


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> I think cals for assisted is different..everyones different too, Id cut down abit more, the lower your body fat the better youll look, but ofcourse it depends on how you feel and your goals!


Belly ****es me off, bloats by end of night haha


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

bear good effort on the bulk - jus bridge it or even go up lol until spring and then do a sick cut and see what happens


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> bear good effort on the bulk - jus bridge it or even go up lol until spring and then do a sick cut and see what happens


Bridge it just maintaining for a while, letting muscle mature?


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Ripebear said:


> Well safe to say by looking at your pics you have an incredible physique and fantastic balance and strength!


Lol...thanks, arms and legs are ok but got a wobbly bum!!


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Did what you guys said:










Progress...


----------



## Stoke25 (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow! You got like this off var?!


----------

